# LED wraparound fixtures



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone know a good quality 4' LED wrapaound to replace 4' t12 4light wraps in a veterinaians building? Someone else replaced some with home depot fixtures, I bought one to see how it is, but its so hokey I'd rather not use it. It would actually require two people to install correctly because of its poor design. I've seen a 4 pack on amazon for a hundred and change, but I don't know if they r any good. Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just buy Metalux or Lithonia t-8 fluorescent fixtures and put led tube lamps in them. The sturdiness and 2" ko in the center position is still the same that way instead of some beer can , slim down led fixture that doesn't have a inner shield to hide the wiring connections in and you cannot punch out the back of them due to the led strips running down the middle. You will spend under $100 dollars. I honestly don't know how any of those Home Depot crappy excuses for lights pass any inspections. They are designed as a code violation.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I've used Lithonia LED flat panel troffer lights and etlin-daniels LED flat panel troffer lights. They're both great. I've go Lithonia over the latter as they have a larger wiring compartment. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

exactly macmike!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Just buy Metalux or Lithonia t-8 fluorescent fixtures and put led tube lamps in them. The sturdiness and 2" ko in the center position is still the same that way instead of some beer can , slim down led fixture that doesn't have a inner shield to hide the wiring connections in and you cannot punch out the back of them due to the led strips running down the middle. You will spend under $100 dollars. I honestly don't know how any of those Home Depot crappy excuses for lights pass any inspections. They are designed as a code violation.


It’s true. Some of the wraps I have installed, the wire nuts rest on the lens and leave a shadow.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> It’s true. Some of the wraps I have installed, the wire nuts rest on the lens and leave a shadow.


I just did a job at a snack bar in Waikiki that I put 12 of the Home Depot led wraps. I saw the shadows. I fixed that by zip tie and tek screws up thru the cheap thin metal at the top of the fixture. It took entirely too long to do this, but it's a federal job and the inspectors would have rejected the lights we put in otherwise. They loved them when they saw them after I fixed it.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, but I believe that's a violation to have splices in that led fix. with no metal cover over them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> yea, but I believe that's a violation to have splices in that led fix. with no metal cover over them.


Yes. Which is what I was saying in my earlier post in this thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Put in a pallet of $12 ones from China on a job for my cousin and they are a piss poor design but they throw over 5000 lumens and are daylight bright.

They were corded thankfully.

Stick with Lithonia.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Loud Noises!


----------



## ApexElectric (Jul 11, 2019)

Checkout Birchwood by Leviton. Recently saw them on a recent job and they look amazing. A little pricey though.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Metalux makes them with the lamps installed. Make sure to get the 4000K color


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Buy the brand name Lithonia or Metalux LED strip lights. They are a lot more expensive than the Depot or Amazon specials, but they have an actual NEMA premium driver that will last more than 3 months and are professional quality.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just get wraps w/o lamps and toss LED tubes in since I can get those off the shelf and cheaper.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jlarson said:


> I just get wraps w/o lamps and toss LED tubes in since I can get those off the shelf and cheaper.




Haha yes I do the same. Topaz ballast bypass in T8 and T5 LED are great and inexpensive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

